# Racing to sub-12



## FailCuber (Mar 15, 2015)

~copied from race to sub 20~
The purpose of this thread is to motivate cubers!
This is going to be a race to sub-12.

Here are the rules:
1. No spamming - No reserves.
2. Please be honest - it's not a win or die thing, just have some fun and competition
3. Use the scrambles I give you. I will be using WCA scrambles on CubeExplorer 5.00. 
4. We will be using the AO12 (average of 12) system, not AO5 or AO100. 
5. The scrambles/results will be out every 3 days after the scramble is posted.
6. If you forget or miss the week's race, do not post them late. You can compete next time.
7. Please submit using a timer that gives you the times in x.yz format.
8. Submit your times on this thread. (duh)
9. Anyone who does not already average sub-12 is welcome - ANYONE MAY JOIN AT ANY TIME!
10. You may join with a special condition if you like, such as one-handed or using a specific alternate method. If you do not specify a special condition, your results will be assumed to be normal two-handed speedsolving.
11. You graduate from the thread when you have successfully completed sub-12 rounds three times with no over 12 second rounds in between.
12. Once you've graduated, you're welcome to compete again with a special condition; if you do this, you will not be treated as an alumnus and will be included in the regular results.
13. NO VIDEOS ARE NEEDED, if you really want to, you can post the video (please embed) and also write the times down below.
14. WCA RULES ARE MY RULES!
15. Finally, LETS HAVE SOME FUN!

P.S. PRACTICE! PRACTICE! PRACTICE!


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 15, 2015)

Round 1 ! 
Scrambles
1. L F2 D2 R F2 L D2 R' F2 L B D2 R' U R2 B U' R F D
2. F2 R2 U B2 U B2 U L2 D2 U B' L2 R B2 D R F U R' F2
3. B2 D R2 U' B2 U F2 U L2 D2 F' L' U' R B R' D U' L2 B' U2
4. B2 F2 U2 R U2 R D2 R' F2 B D' F' U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U'
5. F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 L' U' F D U R' B' F2 D2 R2
6. D2 B' R2 F2 R D F2 B' D L' D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R U2 R' D2
7. B2 D2 B2 U B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 F2 B' D' L U B2 F L B L2
8. F2 D2 L' F2 L U2 L B2 F2 D2 R' F U B2 D2 B D' L' R D2
9. L' D2 R U2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' B R2 F' L U L2 B2 F U
10. L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F' R B D F2 U' R' F' D' L
11. U' F2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 U B2 R' D' L F L B' L2 U F2 U2
12. F2 U' B2 U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L D' F2 L' B2 F L D' B U

Ends on Thursday the 19th!


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 16, 2015)

Racing to sub 12 Round 1 : 14.25


----------



## IpwohTf (Mar 16, 2015)

Round 1: 12.50 average

1. 11.76 
2. 10.32 (PLL skip)
3. 13.38 
4. 11.85 
5. 13.06 
6. (15.79) 
7. 15.37 
8. 12.82 
9. 12.43 
10. (9.47) (PLL skip)
11. 11.71 
12. 12.30


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone competing?


----------



## pdilla (Mar 18, 2015)

*Round 1*

1. 14.19
2. 15.05
3. 15.43
4. (10.45)
5. 12.86
6. 10.78
7. 11.96
8. (16.77)
9. 13.63
10. 12.80
11. 14.71
12. 15.76

Average of 12: *13.72* (σ = 1.53)


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 19, 2015)

*Results*​

 IpwohTf 12.50
 pdilla 13.72
 FailCuber 14.25







Congratulations to everyone who competed!


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 19, 2015)

*ROUND 2
Ends on March 22nd!​* Scrambles for the 2nd round: 
 U' R2 B R2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B F2 D' L' U2 F R B2 L' F'
 B R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 F' R' U' L' D L B' D F
 L2 D L2 B2 D' U B2 F2 U' F2 R F R' F' R B L B R U
 L' D2 R2 D2 R2 B F U2 F' D2 B R' U2 B' R U F L' D2 B2
 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B F2 D' R' U B' U' L2 F
 B' D' R2 D' L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F' L' R2 F' U2 R2 B L U
 B2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 F U' L2 D B U B'
 D B D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 R F' L R D L2 B R
 B U2 R2 B R2 F R2 F' U2 B2 L' D2 U F U B' F L' R2 F'
 U2 D' B' R2 U2 B2 R' B D' F2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 R
 D2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R' U' R' B' U' L F2 D' B'
 F' R L2 U D2 L' U' F U R2 B2 R' D2 F2 B2 L D2 R U2 R'


----------



## pdilla (Mar 21, 2015)

*Round 2*

1. 11.43
2. 12.16
3. 13.90
4. 14.35
5. 14.33
6. 13.66
7. 14.50
8. (8.75)
9. 13.87
10. (14.63)
11. 12.04 
12. 12.06

Average of 12: *13.23* (σ = 1.11)


----------



## IpwohTf (Mar 22, 2015)

Round 2
Average of 12: 14.17

Time List:
1. 12.68 
2. (11.55) 
3. 12.16 
4. 12.19 
5. 15.76 
6. 14.43 
7. 11.80 
8. 15.97 
9. 14.90 
10. (19.97+) 
11. 12.03 
12. 19.74


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 22, 2015)

Round 2 : 14.31
14.03, 16.60, 11.60, 12.72, 14.97, 20.42+, 12.63, 14.16, 15.16, 12.25, 14.74, 15.86


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 22, 2015)

*Results*​

 pdilla 13.23
 IpwohTf 14.17
 FailCuber 14.31







Congratulations to everyone who competed!


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 22, 2015)

*ROUND 3

Ends on March 25th!​*
Scrambles for the 3rd round:

D2 B2 L U2 D' B U B' R' F L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' B2 R2 U2 F2
R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R D2 R' D2 B' R D' L' U F' R2 B U2 R'
U B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B' L B' D2 B' F2 D L' D
U B2 L F D2 B' L' F D L D B2 R2 D2 L2 U D2 R2 D B2 L2
L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D U' F2 U' R' D2 U2 B' L' D2 U2 B2 L D
D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B2 L' D L' D2 F' L B'
B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 F' L' U2 F2 L D' U R2 F
D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R D2 R' U F' L' U2 B U2 R' U' B'
D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L D2 B' R' F2 D U F
U' R' F2 L' B R L2 D' R2 U2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 B U'
B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R' B L2 B L2 B U L2 R B
U' B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B L' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 R'


----------



## IpwohTf (Mar 28, 2015)

Average of 12: 13.26

Time List:
1. 13.33 D2 B2 L U2 D' B U B' R' F L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' B2 R2 U2 F2 
2. (19.46) R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R D2 R' D2 B' R D' L' U F' R2 B U2 R' 
3. 13.80 U B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B' L B' D2 B' F2 D L' D 
4. 11.65 U B2 L F D2 B' L' F D L D B2 R2 D2 L2 U D2 R2 D B2 L2 
5. 16.71 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D U' F2 U' R' D2 U2 B' L' D2 U2 B2 L D 
6. 12.63 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B2 L' D L' D2 F' L B' 
7. 11.71 B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 F' L' U2 F2 L D' U R2 F 
8. 11.67 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R D2 R' U F' L' U2 B U2 R' U' B' 
9. 14.97 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L D2 B' R' F2 D U F 
10. 12.72 U' R' F2 L' B R L2 D' R2 U2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 B U' 
11. 13.39 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R' B L2 B L2 B U L2 R B 
12. (10.64) U' B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B L' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 R'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 1, 2015)

Average of 12, 2015-03-31-20:22
Average: 12.73
Best: 9.47
Worst: 14.51
Mean: 12.60
Standard Deviation: 1.35


----------



## Seryague (Apr 19, 2015)

Avg of 12: 14.23

1. (16.31) 
2. 15.81 
3. (11.90) 
4. 14.85 
5. 13.06 
6. 15.40 
7. 13.54 
8. 15.48 
9. 13.81 
10. 14.52 
11. 13.69 
12. 12.09


----------



## pdilla (Apr 23, 2015)

*Round 3*

1. (11.92)
2. 14.86
3. 15.27
4. 12.63
5. 13.43
6. (16.31)
7. 12.82
8. 12.91
9. 14.55
10. 13.74
11. 12.22
12. 15.29

Average of 12: *13.77* (σ = 1.09)

May as well...


----------



## FailCuber (May 3, 2015)

*Results*​

theROUXbiksCube 12.73
IpwohTf 13.26
pdilla 13.77
Seryague 14.23






Congratulations to everyone who competed!


----------



## FailCuber (May 3, 2015)

*ROUND 4

Ends on May 7th!​*
Scrambles for the 4th round:

R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U R F' U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B' F' D'
L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 R' U2 L2 D' U F L F2 U F'
B2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' F D' L D R2 B2 R2 B'
B2 R B2 R U2 L' B2 R D2 F2 R D L D2 B F L' D' L2 D' U
F' B R D' L U' F U' F2 U2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F' U'
D' L B2 U R2 U' F D2 R' U F U2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 F'
U2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 U2 B' D' F' U2 R B2 R U2 B' U2
L2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' L' D U F L U2 L2 U2 L
D2 R U2 F2 B' D' R2 L U R2 L2 D2 R2 L' D2 F2 B2 L' U2 D2 B
R' F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' U' F D' L2 F' R2 F' R' B2 R2
B D2 B2 R2 F D2 F' U2 F U B D2 F U2 R B2 D' F2 R'
F D' B' R U' B U' F' D' B R2 F B U2 B' R2 F R2 L2 F' L


----------



## Torch (May 3, 2015)

Round 4
Average of 12: 12.54
12.30, 13.22, 12.39, 12.74, 12.79, 13.38, (11.11), (15.24), 11.63, 12.00, 12.15, 12.76


----------



## bigbee99 (May 3, 2015)

Round 4
Average of 12: 12.55
13.06, 13.58, 13.17, 11.51, 13.70, 11.91, 13.02, (16.41), 11.96, 12.46, (10.36), 11.13


----------



## FailCuber (May 4, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-4
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 10.81
worst: 15.02

mean of 3
current: 12.79 (σ = 0.80)
best: 12.15 (σ = 1.34)

avg of 5
current: 13.20 (σ = 0.17)
best: 12.90 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 12
current: 13.39 (σ = 0.99)
best: 13.39 (σ = 0.99)

Average: 13.39 (σ = 0.99)
Mean: 13.16

Time List:
1. 15.02 B L2 R2 F' D2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 B D L B' L R' D' B' D2 B2 D2 
2. 13.06 R B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D U F' L F U B L U2 L 
3. 10.81 F2 L' F2 L F2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 U2 F L2 R' B D U R' B2 D2 F' 
4. 13.49 B D' L' U B' R F U L2 F' D L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 
5. 12.14 R U B' L' D2 R L2 B' L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F' 
6. 14.57 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' F' D B' F2 R' F2 D2 U2 
7. DNF(14.57) B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 F R F U2 L F R' 
8. 14.15 F U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U L D' F L F2 R' B' R2 
9. 13.12 F L F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L R U2 L' D2 F L U B R' B2 R2 B2 D' 
10. 13.39 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F D' R D2 F' U' L' U F 
11. 13.09 B' L2 F' U2 D L B' U' R' B U2 L2 U2 D R2 L2 D B2 D L2 D' 
12. 11.89 U D R2 F' R2 F D2 R' B' U' B2 D F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2
ignore the scrambles average is 13.39


----------



## FailCuber (May 10, 2015)

sorry if i am inactive. I will try to update it as soon as possible


----------



## AndersB (May 10, 2015)

Round 4
Average: 11.15
11.25, 13.37, 10.60, 12.35, 11.43, 11.62, 11.87, 10.79, 8.39, 9.97, 11.31, 10.33


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 11, 2015)

I won't be slow for THAT long...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-10
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 12.45
worst: 17.63

mean of 3
current: 14.35 (σ = 2.23)
best: 14.35 (σ = 2.23)

avg of 5
current: 14.87 (σ = 1.15)
best: 14.87 (σ = 1.15)

avg of 12
current: 15.42 (σ = 1.07)
best: 15.42 (σ = 1.07)

Average: 15.42 (σ = 1.07)
Mean: 15.36

Time List:
1. 16.43 D2 B2 L U2 D' B U B' R' F L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' B2 R2 U2 F2 
2. 15.26 R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R D2 R' D2 B' R D' L' U F' R2 B U2 R' 
3. 15.51 U B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B' L B' D2 B' F2 D L' D 
4. 16.73 U B2 L F D2 B' L' F D L D B2 R2 D2 L2 U D2 R2 D B2 L2 
5. 14.23 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D U' F2 U' R' D2 U2 B' L' D2 U2 B2 L D 
6. 14.59 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B2 L' D L' D2 F' L B' 
7. 17.63 B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 F' L' U2 F2 L D' U R2 F 
8. 16.08 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R D2 R' U F' L' U2 B U2 R' U' B' 
9. 14.74 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L D2 B' R' F2 D U F 
10. 16.81 U' R' F2 L' B R L2 D' R2 U2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 B U' 
11. 13.80 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R' B L2 B L2 B U L2 R B 
12. 12.45 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B L' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 R'


----------



## United Thought (Jun 24, 2015)

Round 4:

sorry 4 l8.

Times:


1. 13.86
2. (15.37)
3. (12.38)
4. 13.32
5. 14.88
6. 14.43
7. 13.35
8. 14.59
9. 14.26
10. 14.42
11. 14.10
12. 13.99

Stats:


best avg5: 13.70 | best: 12.38 | worst: 14.88 | std: 3.8%
best avg12: 14.12 | best: 12.38 | worst: 15.37 | std: 3.4%
session avg: 14.08 | best: 12.38 | worst: 15.37 | std: 5.4%

current avg5: 14.26 | best: 13.99 | worst: 14.59 | std: 0.9%
*current avg12: 14.12 | best: 12.38 | worst: 15.37 | std: 3.4%*


----------



## sigalig (Jan 27, 2016)

Is this thread alive?


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 27, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Is this thread alive?



Nope. But you can make it alive.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Jan 27, 2016)

Or you could compete in the other race to sub-12...


----------

